# REPORT: Big Minnow 11/17 CBBT



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 17-Nov-2003 6:18:56 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings fellow anglers. It was a real pretty day out there this afternoon, not very November like, and certainly not Striper weather. Met up with Capt. Paul and company at 11am in hopes of some pullage. Fueled up the old girl and made our way down the mirror that was Salt Pond's marina. The sun shone bright and a light breeze danced about all afternoon as we pursued the pinstriped subs. Arrived at the tube between the 3rd and 4th and sent some eels over the rails, we also threw out a Storm bait. No nibbles, bumps, pulls, or tugs on eels ALL day. Nada. We did get to talk to, 'The Man', though. Can't have any body parts over the rail AT ALL, while on the water unless at anchor....*footnote* I still cannot for the life of me understand why 3 police units(car/ boat) were patrolling the fisherman at the 4th. There has to be something more criminal going on in the Va Beach area, than a few folks trying to relax and fish. Plain silly waste of our $$*footnote over*... Observed some fellas catching consistently, and so changed over to some jigging to scare the skunk off the boat. We had the extreme pleasure of having Jim Baugh and his friend Bill along for the ride today and were hoping to get into some quality fish for the lense. Alas, it wasn't to be, but we managed a few fish jigging Stingsilver's and Storm's. Most were around 18"-20" with the largest going around 24". We worked for 10 fish and then headed N along the span hoping to discover a pocket of fish or some working birds. At this juncture we put out some 3-way's, a Mojo, and a Stretch or 2. Again, nada! But, after motoring over to the High Rise, while drowning the eels, we saw IT! Birdies everywhere 1 mile E of the bridge and stretching toward the beach. Only 1 boat out that way, and so we flew over to the activity and thought, 'here we go'.............. nada. No fish busting, no bait, no marks of any kind in the melee of gulls. BUMMER!! So with our time running low we headed back to the tube for a final attempt of a lense worthy creature. It never materialized, but I did get to see JB get excited over a Blue we nearly boated. He had dinner written all over him, didn't he Jim?! So, we left the non-bite for the slip planning a future trip. The ride in was great as we chased the now sinking sun and observed all of the scattered birds from here to Hoxnard........... Big THANKS to Capt. Paul for the fishing and to Jim and Bill for all the laughs and information. You guys are too fun! Real nice to put some TF'ers names to faces(RichardA) and the mate from the NC boat 'Release'(?name?) also. Thanks for the knot lessons. We'll attack 'em again on Wednesday AM!!! They'd better be ready............... Fish On 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tuff day out there, hoping ta get some action tomorrow evening. Great report as always Zigh.


----------

